# freshwater boat used in saltwater for week trip



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

Greetings,



we are traveling down to Fort Morgan for our annual spring break trip this april.



I am thinking about bringing my 17' deep v with a 90HP merc to do a bit of inshore fishing.



what precautions would someone need to take to not damage the boat or motor?



any feedback would be greatly appreciated.



LH


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I am thinking about bringing my 17' deep v




What material is the hull made of? Fiberglass or alum?



Mostly nothing special. Just wash it real good. Flush the motor and wash the trailer real good. Tell us about the trailer?



Alum, Galvanized steel or painted steel? Rectangle boxed tubing or C-channel?



Painted trailer don't do well at all around saltwater. Boxed tubing is the same way. It's strong as heck, but the trailer manufactures do not usually have a area that you can flush the inside of the tubing. It's a shame because a few 1in holes popped in the framer ail with a holesaw before it's galvanized would sure make a difference.


----------



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

Aluminum hull, it's a Tracker pro deep v 17 decent boat for the great lakes. Frame is painted steel tube



I can take by the car wash after fishing and blow everything off..The trailer is getting a bit worn anyway, might be time to have blasted and repaint!



Is there a chemical you could spray on also? i could take my hand sprayer along if necessary.



thx

LH


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> might be time to have blasted and repaint!




Before you do that, let me explain a few things.



On "average" a painted box tube trailer that has a steady diet of saltwater is good for about 2yrs.



Yep that's right and why the only time you will see one around here is because it's a transplant from the north.



Let's say the trailer looks like crap from the outside. What do you think it looks like on the inside of the tubing? Very Bad I can tell you. It has no paint in there and a very slight pinhole is all it takes to have the inside holding saltwater.



My point is, instead of spending good money after bad and provided that you like the boat and are planning on keeping it?



Buy a new alum trailer for the boat. Put some paint on the old one and sell it to someone that will use it for whatever. If it still has any life left in it?


----------



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

Yikes



two years?



that is amazing..But i know how corrosive salt is on vehicles here in the north...





thanks for the insight



LH


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *TravelingHoosier (1/19/2008)*
> Greetings,
> 
> we are traveling down to Fort Morgan for our annual spring break trip this april. LH


Good advice Bobby but a little over the top for aspring breaktrip don't ya think?

I'd pull it down,flush the motor and trailerdown every day and have a good time. If you can park it over a sprinkler or bring one with you it would help.Stop by the first fresh water ramp you come to on the way home and dunk it a few times. No need to remove the boat.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Guys he's just wanting to come down for spring break, not move down there and use the boat everyday.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I'd pull it down,flush the motor and trailer down every day and have a good time. If you can park it over a sprinkler or bring one with you it would help.Stop by the first fresh water ramp you come to on the way home and dunk it a few times. No need to remove the boat.




I agree Dave. That is about all he can do and what I would recommend also.



I was just giving a little education.  hope I didn't scare the kajebbers out of him to not make the trip?


----------



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

not scared off!!



just not on the computer often..



I will wash off at the car wash daily and isn't there a freshwater lake in Gulf Shores with an access? might be a good place to submerge the trailer before heading for home. 



Also do any of the landings or launches have fish cleaning facilities? We will mostly CPR (catch, photo, release) but might keep enough for dinner.



The beach club probably wouldn't appreciate me cleaning fish in the parking lot


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Good fishing in that area, that is where I go, the boat will be fine, flush motor after each use, rinse off the boat. trailer ?? different story. A tube frame trailer will get or leak saltwater into the tube & rust it out from the inside. You could survive if it was a channel frame trailer. You could probably find a galvanized trailer reasonable. Even a channel trailer. If you go that route, make sure of good tires & bearings. Not worth the extra cost ?? <U>once you catch a 15 pound red you will be forever changed& will want a offshore boat !!!</U> You can findreds at Ft. Morgan point right out from the fort. If the seas are calm, you can easily get there in a boat your size & hull design. There is a launch at Ft. Morgan. Last year we saw a flat-bottom aluminum boat 3+ miles out ! Just watch the seas & know your boat's limitations You asked about cleaning area, the Ft. Morgan launch kinda does. The pier is there also, plenty of wildlife to eat the leftovers. Just go out Hy 180, all the way to the fort, launch is on the right next to the pier. Where do you live ? we live in Bham, AL. 300 miles from my house to the launch, worth it every time !!


----------



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

test


----------



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

pappastratos



thanks for the tip. We occasionally take the Ferry to Dauphin Island from the Fort..I believe i've seen the pier and launch now that you mention it.



I will watch the wind and try it out..Live bait and gold spoons is the advice i've been given so far

will that work for a number of species?



Can you see the bar with polarized glasses? Or will you be able to see it from the movement of the water?



We live in North East Indiana 2.5 hrs from Lake Michigan, 2.5 hrs from Lake Erie and 3.5 Hrs from Lake St Clair and 16 hours from the Gulf Coast!



thanks!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *TravelingHoosier (1/21/2008)*pappastratos
> 
> thanks for the tip. We occasionally take the Ferry to Dauphin Island from the Fort..I believe i've seen the pier and launch now that you mention it.
> 
> ...


Over the years I've learned to bring my own hoses just in case. I have a splitter and can flush the motor and wash everything downsimultaneously. Many motels have outside spigots that are within easy reach of the parking area. If you bring a hundred foot hose and two cheap25 or 50foot hoses and a Y valve you can lay everything out at the motel and take your time. It's a pain after a full day at sea but I lay everything on the parking lot and wash it down thoroughly and then carry it to the room. In your case i'd throw in a lawn sprinkler and slide it under the trailer for awhile too. By the way after you finish,coil the hosesand screw one end into the other to avoid the water escaping into your truck,car or motel room.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

O.K. Guys now that you have scared the s$#% out of this "YANKEE" oke. Dude the Ft Morgan launch is great and you have just a short run to fish around some of the many oil rigs and using shrimp, squid, spoons and spinner baits can catch anything from specks, reds, white trout, croaker, and Red Snapper. If the water is smooth enough for your SAFE operation head over to the Gulf Shores Light House and fish around it and watch your bottom machine for holes and quick drop offs in the rocks. The launch as long as you tell the guard that you are just using the launch the fee is only $1-3. verses $5.00 a piece for the Fort entry. 

The only suggestion is check to make sure you have all safety equipment in good working order on board and follow Alabama regs wich are available at Walleyworld when you buy your high priced out of state fishing license :0 The Walmart is there at hwy 180 instead of turning right to go to the Fort turn left and it is on your left. The only other thing I can think is do you have a decent bottom machine and possibly GPS and Radio? Not saying that you are dumb but it is easy to get disoriented once you loose sight of land. Come on down and have some fun but 1st and foreost make it a safe trip and dont forget to greese your damn bearings on your trailer often!!:banghead:banghead

Give a shout out when you head this way and maybe one of the members can tag along with you or you can buddy boat out.


----------



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

Gang



thanks for all the great feedback



I have the electronics and will be sure and have a radio and a cell phone in the boat..



Is there a source for gps numbers for rigs, wrecks and other structure? that would give me something to do punching in a few before heading down..



Also i hear reference to the pass? where would that be? I have located the Dixie Bar on a chart and believe i can find that with no issue..As long as the water is smooth was the qualifier thrown out 



I do very much appreciate the feedback being a YANKEE and all..I really don't think of myself as a Yankee but i was the first generation born north of the mason dixon line..



LH


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The Pass is the inlet from Bay to the Gulf.



That would be Mobile Pass in this case, but we call them all a Pass.



IE: Mobile Pass, Pensacola Pass, Destin Pass.


----------



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

thank you i appreciate that clarification..



I'm definitely a saltwater rookie..



incoming tide? outgoing tide? or does it make a difference?



thx


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *TravelingHoosier (1/22/2008)*thank you i appreciate that clarification..
> 
> I'm definitely a saltwater rookie..
> 
> ...


for some reason ive had good luck w/outgoing but basically you just want a good moving tide just check the paper or call a local bait and tackle store and just ask.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Plenty of reefs since Alabama is the leader in the Gulf Coast in our artificial reef program. Check out this website and you will find gps numbers and much more

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are worried about the tubeing interior then drill drain holes in the rear bottom and the front top of the main tubes. After use the frame will drain and when you get home from the week trip plug the bottom holes and fill the frame with fresh water and then let them drain.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Breeze Fabricators (1/24/2008)*If you are worried about the tubeing interior then drill drain holes in the rear bottom and the front top of the main tubes. After use the frame will drain and when you get home from the week trip plug the bottom holes and fill the frame with fresh water and then let them drain.


very good idea.:clap


----------



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, i do appreciate it.



Southern Hospitality at it's finest..



I've been traveling for work, so just got home and computer access..



Now for an important question..



Best Barbecue in Fort Morgan/Gulf Shores area??



We love Lambert's, but is there anything with less of a wait??



thanks


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Your first time to the Gulf? Make sure your boat is in good condition, have all the necessary safety equipment. Make sure you have the proper license.Watch the weather, make sure the forecast is good, 1-2' seas, not much wind. Relaunch your boat and trailer in fresh water lake ASAP. Stay within sight of land. Enjoy yourself. :clap 

Sea-r-cy


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Like it was said before, log into the site when or just before you come down and see if anyone would be able to "buddy" boat with you or be available to go with you and show you some "tricks". You might just give up catching "bait" up north...Good luck with the trip and hope you havea great time down here...:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

For Barbecue stay away from the "tourist" places and find the worse looking dive you see that cant even spell it B-B-Q and that is where the good stuff is. 

When you get ready to head down check on here for the Forum get togethers, someone is allways doing something around that timeframe. If I happen to be down we can can have a throw down at the RV Resort where I keep my camper right off of Hwy 59 in Foley.


----------



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

I appreciate all the info gang..Looking forward to it!!!!! snowing here again today..



I keep checking in and try and keep in touch...I will definitely post a week or two before we come down and advise everyone we are on the way...



I'm so tired of the cold and ice and ready for warmer weather...



Somebody remind me again why we live up here in the cold???


----------

